# My titanium lights, check out the Titanium Chameleon



## chipwillis (Apr 25, 2009)

I just added some Sterlingear to some of them.


----------



## andrew123 (Apr 25, 2009)

geez thats a lot of money in that collection! Looks pretty nice though.


----------



## PetaBread (Apr 25, 2009)

Where do you get those skulls from? 





That flame Spy 007 looks amazing. And I like your sig. :thumbsup:


----------



## cmacclel (Apr 25, 2009)

3rd pic middle light??

Mac


----------



## chipwillis (Apr 25, 2009)

Mirage_man's first light off of his new lath.


----------



## octaf (Apr 26, 2009)

Beautiful collection ! :twothumbs

Details on this TB light, please.


----------



## aikiman44 (Apr 26, 2009)

Great collection.
Love the pics and Starlingear beads.


----------



## chipwillis (Apr 27, 2009)

OCTAF,

That is the TB raptor, from this thread.

https://www.candlepowerforums.com/threads/175014


----------



## octaf (Apr 27, 2009)

chipwillis said:


> OCTAF,
> 
> That is the TB raptor, from this thread.
> 
> https://www.candlepowerforums.com/threads/175014


 

Thanks Corey for your info & link !

Are both the head and tail side 'E' compatible?


----------



## toby_pra (Apr 27, 2009)

Very awesome collection!


----------



## gollum (Apr 27, 2009)

very nice collection


----------



## bf1 (Apr 27, 2009)

Outstanding!


----------



## scout24 (Apr 27, 2009)

Very very nice! love the different color o-rings and paracord on the Spys. Would you be so kind as to share your source for the skull ornaments?


----------



## supasizefries (Apr 27, 2009)

Wow that is quite the collection! :thumbsup: I hope to own a Ti light some day.


----------



## chipwillis (Apr 27, 2009)

Scout24,

The beads are from Sterlingear. They make some real cool things. You can sometime get the beads on Usual suspect networn (USN).


----------



## Eric242 (Apr 27, 2009)

Nice collection Chip :thumbsup:

Your customized custom SPY007 is the heat! Did your Bulk Dragon get a modification as well? The head clearly says it´s a dragon but the body originaly had a bigger chunk at the end and some sort of o-ring groove or something like that towards the controle-module.

Eric


----------



## chipwillis (Apr 27, 2009)

The Dragon was taken down and now uses a 18500 battery.


----------



## Eric242 (Apr 27, 2009)

Ahh nice....

Eric


----------



## jch79 (Apr 27, 2009)

SCHWEEEEET!  Nice collection, Chip.
:thumbsup: john


----------



## schiesz (Apr 29, 2009)

chipwillis said:


> Scout24,
> 
> The beads are from Sterlingear.



Its actually starlingear, but you probably already figured that out.


----------



## gollum (Apr 29, 2009)

very cool gear from the starlingear site

goes well with the Ti:huh:


----------



## scout24 (Apr 29, 2009)

Thank you for the confirmation on Starlingear, i had Googled sterlingear unsuccessfully, and did not want to be a pita to Chip and post again for confirmation. I am still tossing the coin about getting in touch with Pointaker, the Spy with his work looks fantastic, Chip. Bold move on an outstanding light. I would almost like to be able to see it in person before making a similar leap!!!


----------

